# Fasting- Biblical basis and practical application



## Scott1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Fasting is one of the disciplines of the Christian life.

Here are some recently published reasons for doing it, and practical ways it can be accomplished.

Feel free to add any additional Scriptural insights or practical insights.





> Why
> 
> 1. Prayer and fasting are biblical practices commended for all God’s children. In the Sermon on the Mount, Jesus said, “When you pray” and “when you fast” not “if” (Matt. 6:5-18).
> 2. Corporate seasons and days of prayer and fasting for special purposes are biblical and historical (Joel 2:15-16, Isaiah 58, PCA Book of Church Order 62).
> ...


----------

